# ISTA v. ESYS



## dmunz (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok, I'm going to ask what is probably a dumb quesiton. If I have a working copy of ESYS and the cable do I gain anything with ISTA/P?

I'm downloading the files and I've poked through the instructions. It seems like a real hassel to get ISTA up and running (including the need for ICOM. What do you get with ISTA/P that I can't already do with ESYS on my 2012 F07?

TIA
DLM


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash software updates.


----------

